# AGR Point Mall



## jayyfree (Dec 19, 2008)

I've complained here before but got suck back in because # of points been offered compared to other programs. It wont happened again. I repeat it wont happend again. I've spent over 1000.00 at HSN this year through AGR. Nothing posted. Faxed and Faxed. Once they gave 850 points adj. for my troubles. Over 200.00 at Famous Footwear, nothing.


----------



## HP_Lovecraft (Dec 19, 2008)

Maybe the security settings on your IE are not allowing cookies to be set? By default, IE blocks most 3rd party cookies. Cookies are required in order for the stores to understand where to send the points to. That doesnt really help you now, but thats my guess.

The places at the mall never really say if the cookie has been created properly or not, except for maybe overstock.com. The has a nice, larger AGR banner. Otherwise, you have to hope that everything is in the system, then wait a couple months before you can start complaining.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 19, 2008)

As for the points themselves, if you haven't communicated with AGR in the last month, try again. Since August AGR has been undergoing a transfer from one company to another. Amtrak doesn't actually handle the day to day details of running the program, it's contracted out to a third party.

The new company just received full control of the program late last month. So again, if you haven't done anything since mid-november, try again.


----------



## jayyfree (Dec 19, 2008)

HP_Lovecraft said:


> Maybe the security settings on your IE are not allowing cookies to be set? By default, IE blocks most 3rd party cookies. Cookies are required in order for the stores to understand where to send the points to. That doesnt really help you now, but thats my guess.
> The places at the mall never really say if the cookie has been created properly or not, except for maybe overstock.com. The has a nice, larger AGR banner. Otherwise, you have to hope that everything is in the system, then wait a couple months before you can start complaining.


Well if this is the problem(cookies) its only AGR. AA. Delta and others never had a problem. Like i said, AGR was just offering more points than the others so i took another chance.


----------



## jayyfree (Dec 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> As for the points themselves, if you haven't communicated with AGR in the last month, try again. Since August AGR has been undergoing a transfer from one company to another. Amtrak doesn't actually handle the day to day details of running the program, it's contracted out to a third party.
> The new company just received full control of the program late last month. So again, if you haven't done anything since mid-november, try again.


Thanks for the info. If I try again it going to be a long long time from now. Glad to see new management.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 19, 2008)

I made a purchase from Magellan's thru the mall in November. The normal reward is 7 points per $, but in November, they offered 14/$! It posted at 7/$, so I called AGR in early December (after the points posted). Their answer was that I would have to call Magellan's. So I did, and Magellan's answer was "(I) have to call AGR"! :blink:

After discussion, Magellan's said they will look into it, and *they* will contact AGR.

After nothing happened on my account, I called AGR again today. AGR's reply was "(I) have to contact Magellan's"! :blink:

So who am I supposed to call? :huh: One says to call the other, and the other says I have to call the first one!


----------



## AlanB (Dec 19, 2008)

jayyfree said:


> AlanB said:
> 
> 
> > As for the points themselves, if you haven't communicated with AGR in the last month, try again. Since August AGR has been undergoing a transfer from one company to another. Amtrak doesn't actually handle the day to day details of running the program, it's contracted out to a third party.
> ...


Actually I didn't mean to try shopping again, I meant to resubmit your request again for the missing points.


----------



## AlanB (Dec 19, 2008)

the_traveler said:


> I made a purchase from Magellan's thru the mall in November. The normal reward is 7 points per $, but in November, they offered 14/$! It posted at 7/$, so I called AGR in early December (after the points posted). Their answer was that I would have to call Magellan's. So I did, and Magellan's answer was "(I) have to call AGR"! :blink:
> After discussion, Magellan's said they will look into it, and *they* will contact AGR.
> 
> After nothing happened on my account, I called AGR again today. AGR's reply was "(I) have to contact Magellan's"! :blink:
> ...


I could be wrong, but frankly it sounds like this is a Magellan thing. I rather doubt that AGR was offering the bonus points. I could be wrong and maybe it's a Chase Credit card type thing where each pay half the points, but again I rather doubt that.


----------



## the_traveler (Dec 19, 2008)

AlanB said:


> I could be wrong, but frankly it sounds like this is a Magellan thing. I rather doubt that AGR was offering the bonus points. I could be wrong and maybe it's a Chase Credit card type thing where each pay half the points, but again I rather doubt that.


If you go to the AGR site, and click on the "Earn" tab, then the "Retail ..." tab. and then the "Points for Shopping" tab (in other words *DO NOT* just click the "Points for Shopping" link on the 1st page), you get this list for December. During November, there was a different 10 or 12 listed, and one of those was Magellan's offering 14/$. So I don't think it is a Chase thing.


----------

